# Origin time and place(s) of the Dart Frog Hobby



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Have you ever wondered, when and where the US Dart frog hobby begain?

Who were the instrumental people involved?

I do....

The earliest recollecton, I have is the mid 1980's, hearing about a DR up north in Mich, I think, doing some outstanding work with PDF.

Dr Dale Bertram, was it?

So other than Michigan in the 80's, I would think that Baltimore MD was not far behind with the Aquarium exhibits and some surrounding Hobbyists.

Anyone have anything out west? Can someone fill in the European side with some dates and places?

Any other "oldheads" have anything>? Ed?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

This might be a good subject to put on frognet. 



Philsuma said:


> Have you ever wondered, when and where the US Dart frog hobby begain?
> 
> Who were the instrumental people involved?
> 
> ...


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

melissa68 said:


> This might be a good subject to put on frognet.


Agreed - I think there a lot of folks who get the frognet messages who are not active on the board. 

I've also been curious about who I can blame for this addiction....hahaha...


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Chuck Poweilli (spelling?) is the guy to ask about this..Hopefully he will see this
Brian


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's a good perspective.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sc...-trends-danger-species-loss-2.html#post312066


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Brian Ferriera said:


> Chuck Poweilli (spelling?) is the guy to ask about this..Hopefully he will see this
> Brian


Chuck Powell. 

Don't know if you saw this Phil, but Ron did a great write up on the history and evolution of the various frog groups, ending with the formation of TWI. It may not be exactly what you are looking for but its a start.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/science-conservation/37803-history-twi.html


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I am not sure when the frog hobby started, but i do remember reading in some of the books how PDFs were being kept in some private collections in US, but there was little to no success keeping them alive for long term.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow...just goes to show that we have a young crowd here on DB....

Probably not to many here breeding stuff in the 80's

or having been bred themselves...lol


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I myself started back in 1993 and the only people that i can recall that were breeding and keeping them were Aaron, Tor, Todd Ron Galiardo with the Boa barn back then, Phil tan, Jack watley and a fe others, but the whole consisted of only a handful of breeders.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

otis07 said:


> Don't know if you saw this Phil, but Ron did a great write up on the history and evolution of the various frog groups, ending with the formation of TWI. It may not be exactly what you are looking for but its a start.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/science-conservation/37803-history-twi.html


And I just updated the thread with some information about the hobby in the 1980's that didn't make it into the original post.

As has been mentioned, the person usually referred to in these matters is Chuck Powell (even if you post about it on Frognet...they refer you to Chuck Powell  ). Chuck and Eric M did a great talk on the history of the hobby at Frog Day last month, and I believe he still has sets of the ADG newsletters for sale, which give you a great glimpse into what was going on, being kept, etc.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

I picked up the complete set of the ADG newsletters last year. They are great to read, still informative, and an interesting look back in the hobby.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Donn,

Where can I get copies of those newletters?


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

skylsdale said:


> Chuck and Eric M did a great talk on the history of the hobby at Frog Day last month, and I believe *he still has sets of the ADG newsletters for sale*, which give you a great glimpse into what was going on, being kept, etc.


Sounds like you can get them from Chuck or Eric.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Philsuma said:


> Donn,
> 
> Where can I get copies of those newletters?


PM or email Chuck, I got the entire set for $25 if memory serves.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

......ok......which one would be the better contact? 

Chuck or Eric?

Does anyone have an email addy for Chuck or Eric?

I know Chuck has posted on here (DB) and has a SN but I don't think he regularly checks in....


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Jason,

Do you happen to have a good addy for him?


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Philsuma said:


> Thanks Jason,
> 
> Do you happen to have a good addy for him?


I'll have to check, but according to his SN stats, he just posted earlier this week.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Julio said:


> I am not sure when the frog hobby started, but i do remember reading in some of the books how PDFs were being kept in some private collections in US, but there was little to no success keeping them alive for long term.


It's hard to believe but some of us were keeping and breeding dart frogs in the U.S. before all of those organizations. Most of the dart frog literature was by TFH and not real accurate. Back in the dark ages connecting with other dart frog hobbyists was hit or miss and mostly done by postal mail and home phones.


----------

